# how do i find trawlers crews list from Hull trawlers



## Ian

is there a website were you can actually trace crews on all ships on trawlers 
name of the ship- year, and it will tell you the crews names, is this possible
anybody help me here,


----------



## terence

national museums liverpool maritime and library tell,,


----------



## RayJordandpo

*New Museum*



don said:


> is there a website were you can actually trace crews on all ships on trawlers
> name of the ship- year, and it will tell you the crews names, is this possible
> anybody help me here,


 Hi Don. Just read in the Hull Daily Mail that a new museum dedicated to trawlers and the fishing industry is to open in Hull on March 9th. It is located down the High Street next to the Transport museum. The article was very brief but it did mention that crew lists will be on display
Cheers Ray Jordan


----------



## K urgess

Don
You've probably tried all these already but in my family research I've found the following.

Hull archives have some crew records and are just completing a list of Hull trawlermen which is searchable. Not on-line yet I'm afraid but 

http://www.hullcc.gov.uk/portal/page?_pageid=221,52893&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL

will get you there and if emailed ( [email protected] ) they're very helpful and will tell you quickly if they have anything that will help.

I don't know the years covered and how well on they are but if you have a name they will try their best.

I came across 'em 'cos I'm researching my great grandad who was on fishing smacks from 1860 to 1914. 
If you want anything from last century you have to know the official number of the vessel before you can get anything meaningful from http://www.mun.ca/mha/ which is the Canadian archive. The site can get quite loaded and slow so be patient. For some reason the UK museums couldn't be bothered to keep a lot of the crew agreements etc and Canada snapped them up.

The Public Record Office at Kew has a lot of the files belonging to Mercantile Marine Offices but you need to know discharge book numbers. I'm not sure if they have a list of names.

Best of luck (Thumb)


----------



## trawlercook

hi don
i fished on hull trawlers for 25 years and i now make a living making models of them i know nearly every trawler that fished out of hull,and i have lots of books and films on the subject i am very well known in fishing circles and other things in hull.if i can help in any way please get in touch.
trawlercook


----------



## sparks7

My name is Robert Clark and I served aboard the "Kingston Chrysobery" as radio operator in 1951 I do not remember signing on or off but maybe the office had a record? The weather was something else so I went back deep sea!!!


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hope this helps: http://prismdata.hullcc.gov.uk:8080/DServe/crewlists.html
Regards


----------



## georgk

sparks7 said:


> My name is Robert Clark and I served aboard the "Kingston Chrysobery" as radio operator in 1951 I do not remember signing on or off but maybe the office had a record? The weather was something else so I went back deep sea!!!


My name is Georg Kanstad. My grandfather was a Norwgian pilot. 
He was piloting ships along the Norwegan coast. In december 1957 he was piloting ST Olvina of Hull from Lodingen to Honningsvåg. I am looking for an images of this trawler..(and other trawlers). Piloting were a very important business for my hometown (Lodingen) and I am very interested also in the ships they served , the crews and their homes which I think is part of our history.


----------



## cueball44

georgk said:


> My name is Georg Kanstad. My grandfather was a Norwgian pilot.
> He was piloting ships along the Norwegan coast. In december 1957 he was piloting ST Olvina of Hull from Lodingen to Honningsvåg. I am looking for an images of this trawler..(and other trawlers). Piloting were a very important business for my hometown (Lodingen) and I am very interested also in the ships they served , the crews and their homes which I think is part of our history.


Just google "sidewinders hull". You will find most of the ships there.PS You will find a nice photo of the OLVINA in the gallery on this site, just go to fishing vessels then type in OLVINA.


----------



## georgk

Thank You very much for your reply!


----------



## trotterdotpom

Hello Georg, welcome to SN. I remember sailing through that area en route to the North Cape, we referred to it as "The Fjords". I recall being intrigued by the pilot putting jam on his fish! I thought that was strange until I remembered that I like to have marmalade with kippers (reduces the all day breakfast syndrome). That would have been in the late '60s, maybe he was your Grandad.
Was your Grandfather an ex fisherman?

Looking forward to seeing you give Stein from Oslo what for!

John T


----------



## georgk

Hello John and thank you very much for your reply! My grandad was born in 1883 and had to stop piloting in 1948 at the age of 65 when i retied .But when there were heavy traficc an short of pilots he occasionaly was asked to pilot. So in december 1957 i sailed Olvina from Lodingen north to Honningsvåg. He worked as a pilot all his live and so did his fahther and his to brothers. He started as a pilot before this became govermental service. In the old days they where in direct contact with the ships . I am very interested in the ships, their crew, their homes and dayli life on board. There was all kind of ships,but from my childhood I specially remember those stem trawlers.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Georg. A good start for you would be to look at the Hull Fishing Vessels and Grimsby Fishing Vessels threads. Lots of information about those ships and lots of helpful posters. Enjoy.

John T


----------



## alan ward

trotterdotpom said:


> Hello Georg, welcome to SN. I remember sailing through that area en route to the North Cape, we referred to it as "The Fjords". I recall being intrigued by the pilot putting jam on his fish! I thought that was strange until I remembered that I like to have marmalade with kippers (reduces the all day breakfast syndrome). That would have been in the late '60s, maybe he was your Grandad.
> Was your Grandfather an ex fisherman?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you give Stein from Oslo what for!
> 
> John T


Marmalade on Kippers,I wonder how that would have been received if I`d put it on the breakfast menu?


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sorry Alan, I could have made that clearer. I put the marmalade on toast, not on the kipper, it makes a great mouth cleanser.

John T


----------



## alan ward

Damn,I thought we were on a Heston Blumenthal style winner there


----------



## trotterdotpom

How about putting one of those teeny jars of marmalade into some fancy packaging with a kipper and flogging it in Harrods Food Hall. Call it Los Kippers de Valencia and the mugs will trample eachother to get at it!

Good luck.

John T


----------



## Selina odell

trawlercook said:


> hi don
> i fished on hull trawlers for 25 years and i now make a living making models of them i know nearly every trawler that fished out of hull,and i have lots of books and films on the subject i am very well known in fishing circles and other things in hull.if i can help in any way please get in touch.
> trawlercook


Hi I'm sorry to bother you but just wanted to know did you know of a michael or fred odell. Thanks


----------



## Brian Woods

K urgess said:


> Don
> You've probably tried all these already but in my family research I've found the following.
> 
> Hull archives have some crew records and are just completing a list of Hull trawlermen which is searchable. Not on-line yet I'm afraid but
> 
> http://www.hullcc.gov.uk/portal/page?_pageid=221,52893&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL
> 
> will get you there and if emailed ( [email protected] ) they're very helpful and will tell you quickly if they have anything that will help.
> 
> I don't know the years covered and how well on they are but if you have a name they will try their best.
> 
> I came across 'em 'cos I'm researching my great grandad who was on fishing smacks from 1860 to 1914.
> If you want anything from last century you have to know the official number of the vessel before you can get anything meaningful from Maritime History Archive which is the Canadian archive. The site can get quite loaded and slow so be patient. For some reason the UK museums couldn't be bothered to keep a lot of the crew agreements etc and Canada snapped them up.
> 
> The Public Record Office at Kew has a lot of the files belonging to Mercantile Marine Offices but you need to know discharge book numbers. I'm not sure if they have a list of names.
> 
> Best of luck (Thumb)


Thats great information thanks
I am researching my Great Great Grandfather who was a trawler owner/skipper in the Hull/Grimsby/ Bolton area. His boat went down sometime around 1900 leaving his children orphaned.


----------

